# 4x5 blooper



## ksmattfish (Sep 2, 2004)

The darkslides in sheet film holders have different indicators on each side.  When you take a shot, flip the darkslide, and it shows that the film has been exposed.  Here's an early 4x5 shot where I forgot to flip the darkslide on the first exposure and ended up double exposing...


----------



## Artemis (Sep 2, 2004)

LOL my mum got some picks back once, and it was mixed wiyth other pics....
We realised that it was picks I took from aaaggggeeesss ago.

How did we double expose the film? it was an old small camera...


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 2, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> How did we double expose the film? it was an old small camera...



It probably didn't rewind the leader all the way back into the cassette, and it looked like a new roll of film.


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2004)

That's great!  Looks ghostly!


----------

